# Static from one TV input?



## daniel02 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a Samsung HT-D5100 BluRay/DVD home theater system. I have an Insignia box TV (NS-F527C), and I've connected the TV to the home theater system using red/white RCA cables. When I put the home theater system to "AUX" it successfully plays the TV audio. 

However, when the home theater system is on "AUX" and I flip through the TV's inputs (e.g. to switch from watching TV to seeing the DVD/theater system menu) I hear static (coming from the theater system speakers) from one of the inputs. The static is very loud -- significantly louder than the TV audio.

The TV has five inputs: Video1, Video2, S-Video, Component, and Auto Stereo (i.e. TV -- via the coaxial cable input). It is this final input that produces the static. I have my cable box connected to the TV both with a coaxial cable (via Auto Stereo) and RCA cables (via Video 1 or 2). Under these circumstances, the static only appears as a loud burst right when I change the TV input off of Auto Stereo (TV). If I disconnect the coaxial cable, then the static is constant when the Auto Stereo input is selected on the TV.

I've tried different RCA cables. Unfortunately, I don't have a different TV to test.

I'm clueless. Any advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks!

-Daniel


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Daniel - welcome to TSF :wave:

Sounds like there's a fault inside the TV. It may be trying to output two input signals through one output (the red/white) pair. Your best bet is to mute the Samsung when you're switching inputs. I know that's not a solution but I can't think of any other. :4-dontkno


----------

